
At least 500 Wuhan medical staff infected with coronavirus - imartin2k
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3050077/least-500-wuhan-medical-staff-infected-coronavirus
======
heraclius
From Caixin:

> He found that two-thirds of the medical staff in the ICU were already
> infected. Doctors there were running "naked" as they knew they were set to
> be infected given the shortage of protective gear. They still worked there
> nonetheless.

[https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/reporters-
notebo...](https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/east-asia/reporters-notebook-
life-and-death-in-a-wuhan-coronavirus-icu)

~~~
jobigoud
Running naked seems the best way to infect otherwise sane people while
testing... They are seeing a lot of different persons, shouldn't they wear the
masks with priority?

~~~
heraclius
I believe that they stay in quarantine wards where everyone is known to be
infected, since attempts are still made to treat them.

